# Pregnant Nigerian Dwarf Goat?



## Ivy271 (Jul 18, 2017)

0718171345-1




__
Ivy271


__
Jul 18, 2017











  








0714171017-1




__
Ivy271


__
Jul 18, 2017








Can anyone tell if my goat is pregnant? And if she is, if they think she is due soon? We have only had her for 9 days and we were told when we bought her that she was due soon. She won't let me get close to her yet. These are the best pictures I could get. Thank you!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Do the people you bought her from have a due date for her?


----------



## Ivy271 (Jul 18, 2017)

goatblessings said:


> Do the people you bought her from have a due date for her?


No, they don't.


----------



## Ivy271 (Jul 18, 2017)

Ivy271 said:


> No, they don't.


The other goats that she was in a pen with were pregnant. One had their baby about 3 weeks ago and one had her baby about a week and half ago. That's why I was thinking she would be due soon.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Just glancing at those particular photos, I'd say she's not pregnant - or at least not due any time soon if she is.

However, the pics aren't the best...

Is she developing an udder at all?

Can you feel the ligaments by her tailhead? Are they tight and firm? Or spongy?

Are her girl parts poofy looking?


----------



## Ivy271 (Jul 18, 2017)

Her girl parts do look puffy. She won't let me feel her udder or tail. My husband held her while I tried to check and she went nuts. When she lays on her left side, I believe I see movement in her right side. Seems like something pushes way out and moves a bit and goes back in. Her girls parts have been closed up tight and today they appear to be open very slightly.


----------



## Ivy271 (Jul 18, 2017)

I just don't want to miss her baby being born if she actually is pregnant.


----------



## Ivy271 (Jul 18, 2017)

Ivy271 said:


> I just don't want to miss her baby being born if she actually is pregnant.


And i don't think she is developing an udder unless it's hiding beneath all of her fur.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

You can put a baby monitor out there if you're worried about missing the kidding. There are also goat pregnancy tests.


----------



## Ivy271 (Jul 18, 2017)

This is her today. Not much change from yesterday. Although, I feel like I can see her teats better today than before. But I may be imagining that. Don't know if they are getting lower or not. Is her udder beginning or not?


----------



## Ivy271 (Jul 18, 2017)

I also noticed that her sides are sunken in. It looks to me like her belly is hanging lower. I wish she would let me feel around, but I haven't earned enough trust for that yet.


----------



## Ivy271 (Jul 18, 2017)

Ivy271 said:


> I also noticed that her sides are sunken in. It looks to me like her belly is hanging lower. I wish she would let me feel around, but I haven't earned enough trust for that yet.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

She does not look pregnant. Do you know the last date the buck was in with the does? If very recently, she might be but it's too early to tell by pics. You can send in a blood test if you think she is past 30 days bred. Sunk in sides are a common dairy "look" - they fill out throughout the day as they eat and the rumen fills.


----------



## Ivy271 (Jul 18, 2017)

I've messaged the woman we got her from to ask, but she hasn't responded yet. She just told us when we picked her up that she should be due soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, does not look pregnant. A blood test will let you know.


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

I agree she does not look pregnant - They usually start to bag 3 to 4 weeks before kidding. I don't really see any signs of bagging.


----------

